# Hardest you've bonked



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

What's your worst story about bonking on the trail or ride? 

Mine comes from when I was about 17 years old. My buddy and I rode to Case Mountain and did a loop there. I had eaten only a powerbar. I completely failed on the ride. We were actually off the mountain and I was on the road riding home and I literally couldn't pedal a single additional stroke. I remember just flopping off the bike and falling asleep for almost 45 minutes on some random person's front yard. I was about 3 miles from my house and I just couldn't go any further. Even pushing the bike. 

That's only happened to me twice. The other time my buddy and I rode from Manchester to Springfield and we couldn't make it back. Had to have my parents come pick me up (yeah... again I was in high school at the time  )

Recently I don't have any situations that bad. Even running the marathon I never crashed like that, but these were both > 5 hour rides. Dunno if it was a lack of water or what but I remember literally thinking I can't belive I can't make it back. 

I'm glad it never actually happened in the middle of the woods, miles from anything. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

Never bonked that bad, luckily!  Actually, I've never even really bonked at all I guess.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2011)

where did they come up with the term 'bonk'?  I assumed you were talking about crashing


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2011)

Rode 175 miles on my bike in one day, many many years ago. When I got home, put the bike away, went for a walk and both legs just cramped up, I just fell over. Other than that, it was in two marathons I ran, in both case hit the wall around the 17/18 mile mark, that wasn't as bad.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought this was gonna be about gettin busy...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> where did they come up with the term 'bonk'?



I wondered that too.

For me, it was last summer at KT.  First time there...about 15 miles in the woods and my body just shut down. Couldn't do anything. Easily one of the scariest things that has happened to me on a bike.  At the time, I hadn't really heard much about Bonking and I think Woodcore was the one who mentioned it to me on here shortly after.

Luckily, I was right by an "out". After a few minutes, had to walk the bike miles back to the lot.  I tried riding again but...nadda.  Made it back in one piece.  Scary stuff.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know where the term bonk came from but it has been around for a while now.

I generally never completely bonk when riding. My one and only bonk was a century ride. I felt GREAT during the first 2/3. I felt so great that I was not drinking enough. And then it started getting extremely hot, sun was beating down, etc. By mile 65 or so, I was starting to feel it but still going along moderately well. By mile 80, I had completely hit the wall and even spinning on the flats just suuuucked. I cut off about 8 miles from the century to get back sooner. Tried eating at mile 90ish for energy and couldn't do it. I just wheel sucked for the last +5 miles cursing under my breath. Took a lot of breaks. Just was a feeling totally whipped. Physically about as bad as I have ever felt without being sick.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 21, 2011)

Have only bonked once and I hit the wall hard. Pretty scary when it happened as I  literally passed out in the middle of the trail, couldn't breathe, shaking, etc. Never want to go there again.


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> I thought this was gonna be about gettin busy...



:lol: 

I think I got the phrase right. I almost used the word "crashed" but then figured that would get mixed up with wrecking the bike. I was definitely talking about physical exhaustion. Can't...go...no...more.....


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 21, 2011)

I got a chuckle when people didn't know about "bonking".  I guess I just take the word for granted having experienced it a few times.  

I've only really ever done it on the bikes (road and mountain).  Usually happens if I'm not hydrated enough on a warm day or had a little too much to drink the night before.  I usually get all lite headed and dizzy.  Stopping, catching my breath and taking in some fluids and gels usually cures it and then I push on.  Came close to bonking last year on the first mile of the run of an Olympic distance triathlon, but got myself under control and pushed on, but not without some serious leg cramping during the run!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 21, 2011)

Several years ago during my first 24 Hrs of Great Glen MTB race I experienced a slightly different form of bonking. Our team captian had signed us up for the 4 person Pro division even though none of us had ever raced before. He thought that we could complete the minimum 6 laps (8 miles/lap) per person, no problem :roll: .
On lap 3 I started cramping in my legs. Laps 4,5, and 6 were absolute hell. I had plenty of energy but I had over hydrated myself and flushed all of the important minerals out of my muscles. The cramping was so bad that I couldn't even peddle up the smallest hill. If I did my enitre body would cramp (all major leg muscles, groin, rib/chest/lat muscles, upper arm muscles) and I would fall over still attached to my bike. A few times I ended up laying in the bushes next to the trail waiting for the cramping to subside so that I could even just get up to walk. During the transitions at the finish area, we had to get off our bike and walk through for the hand-off to the next rider. I would get off my bike and have to walk through in a squated position because standing up would cause my legs to cramp and I would fall over.
Following years I drank LOTS of V8 juice beteen laps and had no cramping issues.


----------



## marcski (Jun 21, 2011)

I've got a good bonk story.  

Every year when I go down to visit my mom in florida, I usually bring my pedals, shoes, helmet and stuff and rent a road bike and then go out early one morning and head to AIA and ride usually north through Palm beach up to the Singer Island Inlet.  It's about a 50 mile ride round trip from my mom's place.  On the way back, I call my mom and she meets me back at the shop so I can return the bike.  

So, one year its super hot....and I head out at like 7 with 2 bottles.  Finish one pretty quickly, then continue riding along, feeling pretty strong. I almost finish the 2nd bottle, contemplate stopping at a store to pick up a 3rd, but I was only another few miles or so to the inlet where there is a cold water fountain to refill.  So, I continue and pull into the water fountain area where there is a bench.  I refill, eat a cliff bar, drink a bottle or so of water and then refill the 2 bottles again.  I saw this older guy...probably about mid 60's riding a nice bike....(which was loaded with water bottles...on the frame, on the seat-tube, etc. etc.)...he takes off before me..and I catch up to him and start talking and riding with him.  

He lives half the year down in s. fl. and the other half up in Maryland...said he worked for and managed a wealthy family's investments and business.  He also said he rides 12,000 miles a year!!  Later, I realized, he was probably a member of the wealthy family......anyway, I digress....So we ride another 10 miles or so...and then my legs start to cramp up a bit...so I no longer took my turn out in front...and was on his wheel for about another 5-10 miles or so.  Then he says, that he needs to stop at a shop, so he won't be riding all the way south to my mom's town (where he lives as well,...his place was on the ocean though!) and needed to head back over the intracoastal at the next intersection.  

So, we bid farewell and I continue on my soon not so merry way.  Within a mile of him leaving me I'm cooked...legs start to cramp.  I hop off the bike...sit on the grass on the side of the road, stretch out my cramping hammy's....able to get back on the bike...continue with no power..no punch in my legs.  Meanwhile, its probably around 11 a.m at this point, in May in Florida....Its' freaking hot and humid....I stop again about 2-3 miles or so from my mom's town to  stretch my legs and get a fresh cold bottle of water.  So, I sit down to stretch..and not feeling well...light-headed etc. and I call my mom..and tell her to head out now and once she passes the the bike shop...she needs to keep heading north on A1A about 2 miles or so and you'll see me on the side on the road.  lol.  

Mom comes and picks me up...starts to drive back to the shop...I get out..bring the bike in...the AC feels good...but I'm queasy..  Get my pedals off the bike and head back to my mom's car...she starts to drive back to her place but within 2 blocks...I say...."Mom, pull over I'm going to be sick".  She pulls over to the corner, I open the car and then puke up about 2-3 quarts of water.  Totally wretching.  Basically, all of the water I consumed from the mid-point of my ride to the end.  My body was just so dehydrated, I couldn't process the water at the point.  I lean back into the car....Assure my mother that I am o.k., "No, mom, I don't need to goto the hospital....I'll be o.k... just need some rest and a little water and food."  We get back to her place..I I eat some melon, drink some water and lie down and within an hour I was up and running again...and went out and chilled by the pool and then out to dinner the rest of the day.   

The best was, the next day, my mom says, "Wow, I haven't heard you get that sick since you used to come home late in High School and college."   :lol::lol:8)8):lol::lol:


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Crazy, you don't realize how too much water (forget the technical name for it) can be just as bad as too little water. 

When I was in the Air Nat'l guard at boot camp in San Antonio, TX a kid died from overhydration. I didn't know him personally, he was in another squad, but they really cracked down on regulating water intake after that.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hardest I ever bonked, I had been drinking really heavily the night before, went to sleep at around 3:00 am, got up for the ride around 9:30, vomited, drank some gatorade, and then started riding.  I had enough water, but I had no energy (started with an empty stomach, no calorie intake, still felt nauseous so I didn't eat).  Eventually, around mile 65 I ate a couple of Snickers bars and rode the last 10 miles home, but the miles from 25-65 were pure hell.


----------

